# Woke up to orchid mantis missing 2 legs!!



## hannahaubreep (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello all, this morning I unfortunately saw my Orchid Mantis on the bottom of her enclosure with 2 of her back legs on one side gone... I looked around the tank and saw one leg stuck on the bottom side of a bamboo stick where I assume she was hanging. Was this a mismoult??? She can still wobble and crawl around a bit but now I'm worried she won't be able to hang upside down. Ugh idk what to do  any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## Synapze (Jun 24, 2021)

So sorry to hear that. 

When was the last time she molted?

Were there any feeders or other insects in with her overnight?


----------



## hannahaubreep (Jun 24, 2021)

It's been at least a few weeks since she molted so it makes sense if this was a moult that went wrong.. she ate last night though so I wasn't necessarily expecting it. There's no other insects in with her. The only thing is maybe it wasn't humid enough when she tried molting. I'm usually very good about spraying the tank. I feel so bad. Everything has gone so well up until now


----------



## Synapze (Jun 24, 2021)

You should try to find the exuviate (shed skin) and see if the legs are still attached to it. I asked about feeders because if too many are left in the enclosure they can interfere with the molting process. 

Unfortunately, you only have a few options. If you have the time and compassion, you could handfeed her and see how it goes... that's what I do. I've had some mismolted mantids make a complete or almost complete recovery. If handfeeding is not possible and she's unable to move around and feed, euthanizing her would be another option... and obviously the hardest. 

My opinion - handfeed if possible and hope for the best. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will have something more useful to add. Good luck.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2021)

She should be ok feeding herself as her front legs are good. You will nesd to try giving her something really grabbable for her x molt. Maybe some sponge glued on top . Mine are molting good with the sponge and with out it is risky.


----------



## hannahaubreep (Jun 24, 2021)

I appreciate your responses. I however think there is something else going on. She now lost another leg on the other side. She no longer can really move. Idk what is causing this but I'm starting to come to terms that she's not going to make it. I'm very sad.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2021)

Sorry about that, can I ask what she has been eating this last week?


----------



## hannahaubreep (Jun 25, 2021)

The night before she ate a few hydei fruit flies that we purchased from a reptile store. and prior to that it was the same. Other than that she lives in an enclosure with isopods and springtails. So odd to me that she would suddenly start losing her legs consecutively? With no other signs of illness..

BTW, I just looked in her enclosure and she's in the same position as she was last night and not moving. Her head looks darker. I fear that she just died on her own overnight..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2021)

Sorry again, Next time try leaving the mantis alone without all the substrate and insects. Use fake leaves and things instead.


----------



## hannahaubreep (Jun 25, 2021)

I suppose I thought I was doing the right thing by buying the enclosure kit from US mantis but I do agree and was worried that the mantis was too young to live in there. Just thought everything went well right up until yesterday, after being a L4.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2021)

what kind of enclosure was it?


----------

